
[TO HN WEB DESIGNER] Please remove new black line from top - vasili111
I understand that it is very tempting to improve HN design. But do not try to make heavy changes, it is already one of the best!<p>That new black line on top is really distracting and making design much worse. Please remove it.
======
27182818284
The black line appears when someone notable in the community passes away.

In this case [http://www.media.mit.edu/people/in-
memory/papert](http://www.media.mit.edu/people/in-memory/papert)

------
bockris
I would guess it's there because of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810)

------
mtmail
If you really want to contact the web designer, there is a 'contact' link in
the footer. But as others have noted it's because somebody notable passed
away.

------
HoopleHead
I thought it was a "mourning" thing and was trying to find out who, known to
the HN demographic, had died.

It's it not that?

------
rman666
Ha, and I thought Papert deserved more than a 5-pixel tall black line :-)

